# Libeled in Louisiana



## pcflvly (Dec 9, 2017)

The ride from Arcadia to Calhoun was pristine. It followed the White Lightning route which is all backroads north of interstate twenty. There was very little traffic and the landscape is forested hills with no towns.

I stopped about halfway at a large United Methodist church where I made a snack and rested. A car pulled up as I was about to leave. It was the pastor. He gave me a look like, "what the hell are you doing here" so I witnessed.

Sometimes words are on my tongue, sweet words of truth, and this was one of those times. I have indeed stepped away from the ways of the world in favor of a different paradigm, a reality hinted at in religion but rarely realized. Of course I'm in the world and not in fantasy land but on occasion can share a deeper understanding. Pastor Jeremy received this gift. In return he opened the church so I could refill my water jugs and at my request, shared a deep and insightful prayer with me. I rode on then and made it to my friend's home near Calhoun by mid afternoon.

After a delicious meal and a peaceful night's rest, I rode on towards Monroe. When I got to the city I looked for bike shops as I need a couple new rings on my front cassette. Unfortunately, the shop didn't have any in stock so I rode on towards my friend's home near Rayville.

At the far edge of Monroe, I stopped at another church to remove a layer as the day had warmed. I pulled up beside the church, leaned my bike, dismounted, then removed and stowed the extra shirts I'd worn for the chill of the morning. Then I got right back on my bike and left. I was at that church for all of two or three minutes.

Riding on, I cleared the edge of town but before I'd even made two miles, a sheriff car with its lights flashing crossed the highway and pulled up on me. The officer got out and told me to get off my bike then to lay it down. He directed me to the back of his car then and said he was going to check me for weapons.

I had no idea what was going on. I don't trespass, steal, or even covet. I don't harm anyone and if I realize anger when wronged, I recenter. I try to only harbor kindness. I'm not perfect about it but sincerely attempt to navigate my route blamelessly. All this ran through my mind and I was indeed blameless so confused by being put into the position.

I told him right away that I had a pocketknife and he took that from my front pocket then made his way around to all my other pockets. Lighter and change, billfold, pouch of tobacco... I got a little nervous about then because the next pocket had a small pouch of herbal medicine that although legal to possess and smoke in many parts of this country, is highly illegal in Louisiana. It was a gift that someone gave me as I rode along that morning and I hadn't yet stowed it more appropriately. Well, he went on to that final pocket, definitely found the herb and knew what it was, but he left it there and didn't say anything about it.

After reading me my rights, he started to talk to me as if I knew what I'd done wrong. When I told him that I had simply passed through the city he didn't believe me. I was quite befuddled but confident that I was faultless. At my consistent denial of any other version of my passage, he finally told me that they had received a call from someone who had seen me climbing out the window of a church. He said, "Don't lie. They saw you."

I could have laughed at the absurdity of both the accusation and the whole situation but I was stressed and all I could think to reply was that I don't even check doors. About then two more carloads of cops arrived.

The next officer interrogated me then. He said, "This will all be easier on you if you tell me the truth" and then badgered me to lie. I hate intimidation and wonder how weaker people stand up to it because it's not easy.

I told them that although I don't know because I didn't check them, that in all likelihood, the windows of the church were locked and they could easily go there and see that nothing happened. So they got ahold of the pastor and did a walk through. I had to wait by the highway with the other cops while they did.

We talked the entire time they were gone and at one point I said, "I am entirely incapable of telling a lie".

The initial officer replied to that asking, "Do you have anything illegal on you?"

Quick on my feet by then I replied, "You checked my pockets" and he let it rest.

All together I was detained for about thirty minutes until the other officer returned and said, "You can go"

I left with an attitude of forgiveness. I said, "I realize you all are just doing your job" I'm quite conscious that harboring anger gives away power and with the release, I rode on empowered. (and thankful to have a story to tell)

I'm not sure where to fit this in but for the first part of this, all I could think was that all they had to do was talk to the Methodist pastor I'd met the day before who'd seen my true being. He, like myself, would have been confident that the accusation was ludicrous.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 9, 2017)

Great story brother!! thank you for sharing. Your ability to understand far surpasses mine. I commend you.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 10, 2017)

It's amazing how someone calling the police or simply failing to address you themselves or correctly observe without bias misconstrues things like this. Good to you for not even being angry. I and a lot of others can learn a lot from this.


----------



## Tude (Dec 10, 2017)

Love your writings - stories are the pathway I actually found myself here at STP!


----------

